# ZeeZee's win photo



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey guys:

I was sent the show photo of ZeeZee yesterday. I really love it! BUT I am so computer illerate that I am not sure how to post it.

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO: Keith would you please post the picture for me?

Thanks

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build a house before they can paint it"


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Hahaha XD I wouldn't call you computer illiterate, you'll get it ;D

I absolutely love this photo of ZeeZee what a gorgeous looking bitch Terry!! I can't wait to see it say New Champion


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*What a Beauty !*

Congratulations, Farley! She is a classy Beauty...I would ask you to send more pictures, but then I'd have to post some- and I don't know how to do it either


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Pretty, pretty girl! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

She's gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Congratulations on her!!! She is so beautiful, you must be so proud of her.
Keep up the good work on her and good luck!!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

very pretty!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok if she has puppies anytime soon, you better not tell me! Haha! I need to get Raleigh well trained before I even think of another puppy. She is stunning.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful dog, beautiful color. Thank you so much for sharing her! And, congratulations on that big win, too!


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

She is very pretty. I'm with Curly Dog, if she has puppies, hers would be hard to resist. Congratulations!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

What a gorgeous girl! Simply stunning.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd like to add that this photo doesn't do ZeeZee justice her temperament is amazing as well! Anyone looking at getting a Farleys d dog would be lucky to have a girl/boy just like ZeeZee!!


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS Terry, well derserved win with ZeeZee!


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Congrats on your win, what a pretty colour, I love her head!


----------



## Mintee (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Guys:

I would like to thank everyone that has sent warm wishes toward ZeeZee the past week or so. She is on her way to her championship, just seven singles to go!

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build a house before painting it!"


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll be cheering her on from Canada! It is so exciting Poodles of colour doing wonderful things in the ring! Go ZeeZee!!


----------

